# please greet me



## stick man (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi guy 

How are you ?

Aim arnis player and I want to take 

benefit of you .


Thank you 

Dont forget me .


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT...


----------



## exile (Oct 25, 2006)

Greetings, stickman!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## kosho (Oct 25, 2006)

welcome,
  never move back to move forward
steve


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome! It's always good to see more stick players here.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 25, 2006)

stick man said:


> please greet me


 
No


Just kidding... welcome to MT


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## g-bells (Oct 25, 2006)

welcome grasshopper


----------



## Kacey (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome.
sean


----------



## Carol (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## matt.m (Oct 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Oct 25, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## zDom (Oct 25, 2006)

Greetings! And welcome aboard!


----------



## unity (Oct 26, 2006)

greetings, welcome fellow newbie %-}


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 2, 2006)

Greetings and welcometo MT!


----------



## stick man (Nov 3, 2006)

g-bells said:


> welcome grasshopper


 
&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;&#1567;


----------



## stick man (Nov 3, 2006)

Thank you every body ...

I wish enjoy with you .

stick man .

:jediduel:


----------

